# New to Android Development



## DarK (May 21, 2012)

I have been quietly lurking in the shadows for quite some time now, both here and at the "other" site.

While primarily a web and Windows-based developer, I have had the desire for some time now to try my hand at Android Development. I am making this post to both introduce myself, and also ask anyone who wishes to chime in, specifically other developers, do you have any tips when working on my first rom? I'm quite certain that there are many man-years of experience here, and anyone who wishes to share would be extremely appreciated.

I am also hoping to jump in with a couple of (what I consider) good ideas on the app front as well, but that will come a little later.

Finally, thanks for having a more open and approachable community, and I hope to contribute much to what I consider to now be the #1 Android Development Community


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I picked up a copy of "Professional Android 4 Application Development" for Kindle, been learning from it for a while if you want to get into app development. I would defiantly reccomend it.


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

A good idea would be to get the source (CM9) and compile it yourself. I personally have learned a ton. Debugging is a pain but there are tons of helpful people around. Dsixda kitchen is great. The tutorials section here is very very good. One thing you need to know above all else if you can see your recovery u should be able to save your device.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------

